# Urgent: severely pecked head and eyes!



## Stefferonii (Jun 1, 2009)

Okay so yesterday i went to my pigeon coop and found that one of my pigeons was hurt by another, i have no clue how but it just happened.
The pigeon's eyes are closed with the eyelids bruised and red. It barely has any feathers on it's head and it's head is kinda dark and smells bad, looks like it was bleeding and it dried up. I need help feeding the pigeon because it can't see or open it's eyes. I also need any medicine recommendations for the bird pecked eyes and swollen eyes. Also i need help because i don't know how to clean it without hurting it. Is there any medication to help that? please help.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello Stefferonii,
(You might want to alter the title of your thread, so people know it's urgent -- something like "Pecked head, infected eyes" ?) 

Please see the thread "Urgent, please help. Swollen eye lid," (also in the "Sick or Injured" section yesterday) which may help you:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/urgent-please-help-swollen-eye-lid-36564.html

I have little experience with such injuries, so it's best I point you toward those who do.

AZWhitefeather's lifesaving basics :
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-9457.html

My very best to you and your bird; please let us know how it's going!
Forest


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Very GOOD suggestions, Forest.

Steff..it goes without saying that you have to take that bird out and isolate him...he needs rest, quiet, and warmth in addition to the necessary treatments for his injuries.....

keep us posted....


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh, I echo: Stef, change the title of your thread, if you can.....it'll get more views.....


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Where are you located, Steff? The bird should be seen by an avian vet. There may be damage to the eyes themselves--it sounds as though it took a severe thrashing by a male pigeon. Is this an adult pigeon that was hurt or a youngster? "Scalping," the kind of injury you describe, is most common in babies and recently fledged youngsters. Adult males can be very aggressive toward them. If it's an adult that was attacked, it may be that your loft or cage isn't big enough for the number of pigeons you have in it.

Have you tried dipping the pigeon's beak in water to help it drink? That would be a good start. Isolate him in a box or small animal carrier on a heating pad if you haven't already done so. If he doesn't eat you may have to tube feed him. In the meantime you can try providing a deep dish of seeds and tapping it with your fingers so he knows where it is. If he's in shock he's not going to eat for awhile.

You can clean the wounds gently with a solution of hydrogen peroxide diluted about 10 to 1 with warm water. Neosporin on the worst wounds is okay for now, but ideally you should see a vet and get something more appropriate for birds because oil-based products aren't good for their skin. You may be able to find a salve made for birds at your local pet store and I encourage you to get some. But this bird really should see a vet.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Steff, I changed the title of your post to express the urgent nature of your bird's injuries.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Steff,

This has happened a couple of times to our Reggie, once I found him totally collapsed< I really thought I had lost him.

Remove him from the aviary for the time being, keep him warm aand quiet, once he is warmed through offer rehydrating solution (1 pint warm water mixed with 1/2 teaspoon salt and 1/2 tablespoon glucose, honey or sugar) . 

Bathe his eyes with colloidal silver and/or (if you can find it) tincture of euphrasia.

I gave Baytril, 0.3 ml once a day.

There might be something wrong with him that prompted the attack, pigeons will attack other pigeons if they are ill. Examine him carefully,including the inside of his mouth and check his poops.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Good response, Cynthia. I should have thought of colloidal silver. Steff, you can buy it at a health food store. It's very safe, too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You can also hand feed him frozen peas or corn, defrosted to room temperature, just pop them in his beak and let him swallow. He should have around 100 each day, 25-30 each feeding. Good luck!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Good response, Cynthia. I should have thought of colloidal silver.


When there is an urgent case on PT I have a little panic and forget a lot of what could be done.

I always wish that when I have had a live, hands-on case myself I had the sense to take photos and create a "case study" thread for others to refer to at a later date if necessary. But I am often too focused on the injured bird to even _think_ of taking photographs to use in future, specially when it is one of our own and I have to break the bad news to John.

Cynthia


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> When there is an urgent case on PT I have a little panic and forget a lot of what could be done.
> 
> Cynthia


It's funny you should say that.!
I'm a vet tech and I do the same thing when I see it in print 
When I have an emergency or crisis, I go into "automatic response" and know what to do.
But for the life of me, I cannot put it in writing and explain it to someone else right away. I have to think about it. Unfortunately it's the way my brain works.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm the same way, Waynette. I've no trouble thinking exactly what to do when the bird is in front of me yet I have to think about it when explaining it to someone on-line. 

Stefferonii, how is your pigeon doing?


----------

